# Erdkugel (globus) AFX-Pro



## hriedl (25. Januar 2005)

hallo alle zusammen!

Habe ein Tutorial von einem drehenden Erdball gefunden das ich echt cool finde!

http://www.digitalproducer.com/articles/viewarticle.jsp?id=26215 

Hab ihn auch mit dem cc Sphere Plugin (FX demo von cycore) gleich hinbekommen! 
Da ich mir aber das Plugin sparen möchte und das X in der mitte der Demoversion nicht sonderlich schön ist, meine FRAGE

Kann mir jemand erklären wie mann das mit AFX-Pro (6.5) alleine hinkriegt?

vielen Dank


----------



## goela (26. Januar 2005)

Habe leider keine Ahnung, ob dies ohne Plugins in After Effects möglich ist. Aber einen drehenden Globus kannst du mit jedem Rendering Programm realsisieren. Es gibt einige Freewareprogramme!

Aber vielleicht weiss ja doch jemand, wie man in AE sowas ohne PlugIns realisieren kann.


----------



## meta_grafix (26. Januar 2005)

Die Cycore PlugIn's werden mit AFX 6.5 ausgeliefert, also keine Demo. Ist auch in dem Tutorial angemerkt. Warum hast Du eine Demo-Version?

Gruß


----------



## hriedl (27. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Hast recht hab das garnicht mit bekommen, sondern einfach die Demo installiert!

Nach einer Neuinstallation von AFX alles in Butter

DANKE!

PS: falls es jemanden Interessiert, hab ich doch noch eine andere Möglichkeit gefunden:

http://www.xtreme-is-back.com/tutorials_speffects.html


----------

